# Anything at all Happening



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lets get this party started Coco . I hope you all are staying warm up there . Anything going on at all ??


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I wish I had a good report but most are either Ice Fishing or waiting for the weather to warm up. We are in the early stages of the planning P & S Spring fish in on the Hudson Myself and Manayunk Jake will be giving more details when we get things together so as the say on TV stay tuned.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds good I will stay tuned cocoflea .


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Looks like Castle Point/Sinatra Park in Hoboken NJ will be the site of the Pier and Surf Hudson River Fish-In. I still want to check out other locations, but this seems to be the frontrunner. There is a good description of the site on The Hudson River Fishermen's Association, New Jersey Chapter at:

http://www.hrfanj.org/

Click on Access on the left hand side to reach the Access Page. Scroll down to "New Fishing Pier...Hoboken!", then click on For more on this story click here! *Castle Point* at the end of the 11/01/01 entry.

David (cocoflea) and I are still interested in alternative sites and any feedback that local anglers may have. I will be visiting the area in two weeks and will check with local bait and tackle shops. We hope to have the site finalized by March 1st and the date finalized by March 15th. I have also emailed the HRFANJ to see what they recomend.

Hoping to see as many P&S members as possible....


----------

